# BinLadin DEAD!!!!



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I hope he is dead and for that I would congratulate him. On the awfull job he's doing with his Socialist Agenda I am sad for America.
Not that I was crazy about the last 4 presidents we had, but this guy is a total farce.....I dont see how killing Bin Laden will help him with his Muslim buddies though.
I guess I am a T-bagger though, because I still believe in the Constitution and Bill 'o Rights, but I haven't figured out what Constitution Obama studied yet. So, I'm glad Bin Laden's dead, but....we still have terrorist in the Whithouse!


----------



## Orion1 (Jan 7, 2005)

great job, USA


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

> Hey Trump, Tea baggers, Palin, Bachmann, McCain, and the rest of you Repubilcon D-Bags whataya got to say to this, ohhh wait i know, wheres the pics of the body, this is the greatest hoax of the 21st century being pulled by Obama... just a warning you dumarsed Republicons are being set up for another one, hee, hee...pres Obama is gonna let you all run your stupid mouths on how this is all a big scam then he will produce the pics of Binladin with plenty of bullet holes in him... and once again you right wingnuts will be playin the foooool......anyone wanna see Binladins birth certificate?????????????
> God Bless president OBAMA for finally getting the job done!!!!!!


I haven't seen pics and I wouldn't bless Obama :teeth: Go republicans!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

go u.s.a.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Where are all the peace protesters since we are at war with Libya? Huh dogkiller? Really makes me sick. The one that started this thread would be crying for impeachment proceedings if it were W or Bush Sr. And Impeachment proceedings just may happen, Kucinich! His own communist party member! HA ha ha ha hahaha


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

wolfkiller said:


> Hey Trump, Tea baggers, Palin, Bachmann, McCain, and the rest of you Repubilcon D-Bags whataya got to say to this, ohhh wait i know, wheres the pics of the body, this is the greatest hoax of the 21st century being pulled by Obama... just a warning you dumarsed Republicons are being set up for another one, hee, hee...pres Obama is gonna let you all run your stupid mouths on how this is all a big scam then he will produce the pics of Binladin with plenty of bullet holes in him... and once again you right wingnuts will be playin the foooool......anyone wanna see Binladins birth certificate?????????????
> God Bless president OBAMA for finally getting the job done!!!!!!


 what a tool....


----------



## kunagorn (May 16, 2011)

No hes not! :] where is the picture of his dead...


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

wolfkiller said:


> Hey Trump, Tea baggers, Palin, Bachmann, McCain, and the rest of you Repubilcon D-Bags whataya got to say to this, ohhh wait i know, wheres the pics of the body, this is the greatest hoax of the 21st century being pulled by Obama... just a warning you dumarsed Republicons are being set up for another one, hee, hee...pres Obama is gonna let you all run your stupid mouths on how this is all a big scam then he will produce the pics of Binladin with plenty of bullet holes in him... and once again you right wingnuts will be playin the foooool......anyone wanna see Binladins birth certificate?????????????
> God Bless president OBAMA for finally getting the job done!!!!!!


bin Laden has been dead since 2002, anyone who uses any type of alternative media has known this.

OBAMA the African will never be able to come up with a US birth certificate we already have his Kenya BC.

It's really unbelievable how the American People live in a bubble of Propaganda and are completely oblivious 
to the Truth and What's going on in the World -- Hey, if it anit on the TeeVee why bother, we got talking 
heads that tell us everything we need to know -- fair and balanced! REALLY

You all like paying five dollar/gallon gas?
You all like the growing taxation?
You all like 18% unemployment?
You all like 30% inflation?
You all like DEBT?

Go back to sleep America, but keep sending us your kids for World Domination under the WAR ON TERROR.

State Terrorism: The intimidation of citizens by a government by means of state resources such as the police, judiciary and military, to quell domestic opposition to its policies.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

wolfkiller said:


> Hey Trump, Tea baggers, Palin, Bachmann, McCain, and the rest of you Repubilcon D-Bags whataya got to say to this, ohhh wait i know, wheres the pics of the body, this is the greatest hoax of the 21st century being pulled by Obama... just a warning you dumarsed Republicons are being set up for another one, hee, hee...pres Obama is gonna let you all run your stupid mouths on how this is all a big scam then he will produce the pics of Binladin with plenty of bullet holes in him... and once again you right wingnuts will be playin the foooool......anyone wanna see Binladins birth certificate?????????????
> God Bless president OBAMA for finally getting the job done!!!!!!


I just want to know when this site became a sounding board for disenfranchised liberals.

You do realise that they want to take away your guns, bows, and the rest of your rights?

Apt placement on the legislation, and "Hunting Rights" section.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

spiker_01 said:


> I just want to know when this site became a sounding board for disenfranchised liberals.
> 
> You do realise that they want to take away your guns, bows, and the rest of your rights?
> 
> Apt placement on the legislation, and "Hunting Rights" section.


Amen brother


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

All i have to say is "about f-ing time!"
Anyone hear about the Muslam guys in Florida.
A few of my friends were dwn there and these guys were saying they r gonna blow up there stores or something on the 4th of July. I think they r mad bout bin ladens death but idk.
U.S.A!


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

eaglecaps said:


> what a tool....


agree... someone get that guy off of AT


----------

